# Velez-Malaga caravan ban



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

VELEZ-MALAGA Town Hall wants to change municipal laws to prevent caravaners from parking illegally within in town limits.

The motion will be presented by the Partido Popular at a meeting tomorrow (Friday) to change local traffic and circulation laws which date from 2006.

The plan is to control the length of time such vehicles can remain on local roads or at the roadside, setting it at 9am to 9pm during the summer and 9am to 8pm in the winter.

The councillor for Traffic, Citizen Safety and Local Police, Antonio Arrieta, explained that for years, people have been camping in unauthorized areas in the town for unlimited periods of time, presenting a poor image of the town to tourists because of the rubbish they leave behind and the state in which they leave these areas.

He said that local businesses had complained that allowing caravans to park caused losses for the tourism sector.

 TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

teemyob said:


> VELEZ-MALAGA Town Hall wants to change municipal laws to prevent caravaners from parking illegally within in town limits


Surely though if they're parking illegally, the municipal laws already allow enforcement? :? 

Knowing the area, it sounds fair enough to me.

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*caravanners*

Trouble is, probably started with one or two vans.

TM


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I too saw this in a local Spanish paper last week, but we have never seen vans parked in Velez Malaga town itself. I assumed it was referring to the nearest coastal areas especially Torre del Mar which I think comes within the municipality and where for years there has been lots of wild camping. Don't know about the rubbish though, certainly not the fault of motorhomers whenever we have been there. 

We're in Andalucia now and probably will be in that area in the next few days. Will keep you posted if we find out anything.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Are they talking about Caravans or Autocaravans. As far as Autocaravans are concerned they are classed as motorcars and provision has to be non discrininatory. quote "In no event may the municipal ordinance oppose, alter, distort, or cause confusion with the precepts of this regulation".

If they are limiting parking then it must apply to all vehicles not just autocaravans.

INSTRUCTION 08/V-74 FROM THE SPANISH DIRECTOR GENERAL OF TRAFFIC RELATIVE TO MOTORHOMES 

MINISTRY OF INTERIOR

Subject: Motorhomes 

Regarding places where stopping and parking in urban streets should be carried out, Article 90.2 of the General Traffic Regulations indicate in the second paragraph what should be observed in effect of the provisions of the ordinances decreed by the Municipal Authorities, in connection with which Article 93 states: 

1. The regime of stopping and parking in urban streets will be regulated by municipal ordinance, and the necessary measures may be taken to prevent the obstruction of traffic, including time limits for the duration of parking or stopping, as well as the precise corrective measures, including the clamping or towing of the vehicle when a valid parking ticket is not displayed which authorises parking in zones limited by time or exceed the time limit granted and until the identity of the driver can be ascertained. 

2. In no event may the municipal ordinance oppose, alter, distort, or cause confusion with the precepts of this regulation.

Therefore, in the opinion of the General Director of Traffic it is indisputable that the exclusion of certain users must be necessarily motivated and based on reasonable objections such as the external dimensions of the vehicle or the maximum permissible weight (MMA) of the vehicle but not by use of subjective reasons such as: possible uncivilised behaviour by some users such as noise at night, dumping of garbage or waste water onto the public road, monopolization of public space by erecting structures and furnishings or other situations of abuse against which local authorities have effective legal tools to be used in a non-discriminatory manner against all violators, whether users of motorhomes or any other type of vehicle. 

The General Traffic Regulations do not establish any other conditions for stopping or parking a vehicle, so, therefore, this General Directorate of Traffic believes that while any vehicle is parked properly, without exceeding markings on the delimitation of the parking space, nor exceeds the time permitted, if any, it is irrelevant whether the occupants are inside the vehicle, and the motorhome is no exception, being sufficient that the activity in the interior does not transcend to the exterior by the setting up of elements which surpass the perimeter of the vehicle such as stalls, awnings, levelling devices, stabilizing devices, etc. 

To be made public for general knowledge. 

Madrid, Jan. 28, 2008 

THE DIRECTOR GENERAL 

Pere Navarro Olivella


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*velez malaga*

Just returned from torre del mar and there were at least 30 motorhomes and caravans parked up on the waste ground outside the two campsites.
I can understand the local feeling as they are doing campsites out of revenue, and it is unsightly-----where are they putting their waste?????


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Earlier this year stone blocks were put in place to prevent Motorhomes from parking near the lighthouse in Torre but it did not prevent vehicles from parking further out from the town centre on the coast.I spend much of the year in this area in my house and have not noticed MH's anywhere in else in Velez other than the odd one or two up in the Campo not causing any problem to anyone. Most of the vehicles I see there seem to be German/French not Brits .
Difficult situation if you are trying to save money but there are some excellent sites in this area.
The Velez council has been spending large amounts of money in recent years sprucing up the town and the sea front so probably see this practice as spoiling their good works.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Velez Malaga*

 As there are lots of 'parking' spaces, (as opposed to 'camping') in Torre del Mar, and also good campsites within easy reach, plus no charge carparks scattered around, I feel I agree with the local authority on this one. That is so long as they are also themselves observing the non-discriminatory regulations. Perhaps a good time to remind MHF members not familiar with this - in France, Spain, Italy, the local authorities distinguish (or should do so) between 'camping' and 'parking' thus : if your motorhome/vehicle does not exceed 3500 Kgs, does not project outside the road markings, and does not have waste discharging from it, compass windows open, steps/awnings/tables/chairs etc outside it; then it is deemed to be 'parking' and not 'camping'.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JohnThompson, thanks for that, it's very helpful. Do you happen to have it in Spanish too? It might be useful to have a copy. Thanks again, Alan.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We are "parked" on the no through road near Mercadona in Torre del Mar at the moment. There are about a dozen vans on the waste ground and near us there have been usually between 5 and 10.
We've been here a few days now and although police cars have driven by, it seems to be business as usual for now.


----------

